# My first Fattie - Chicken Cordon Bleu fattie



## grit (Sep 6, 2014)

I chose to do a Chicken Cordon Bleu fattie for my first go, smoked it with pecan and apple wood chunks for two hours at 275.  Hammered out a pound and half chicken breast because I could not find any fresh ground chicken.   Should of tucked my bacon weave when rolling it, though I learned something for next time.













002.JPG



__ grit
__ Sep 6, 2014


















003.JPG



__ grit
__ Sep 6, 2014


















004.JPG



__ grit
__ Sep 6, 2014


















005.JPG



__ grit
__ Sep 6, 2014


















006.JPG



__ grit
__ Sep 6, 2014


















007.JPG



__ grit
__ Sep 6, 2014


















010.JPG



__ grit
__ Sep 6, 2014


















012.JPG



__ grit
__ Sep 6, 2014


















013.JPG



__ grit
__ Sep 6, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 6, 2014)

Great looking Fatty! Nice Smoke!!!! I actually prefer the pounded breast over the ground for this style of fatty!


----------



## acres87 (Sep 6, 2014)

Looks great, anything besides Swiss, ham, chicken and bacon?:drool


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 6, 2014)

Yes sir, looks great.


----------



## grit (Sep 7, 2014)

Sadly I forgot to grab some asparagus while out picking up my ingredients.  Best part about forgetting it, is I will just have to do it again some time down the road.


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Sep 9, 2014)

That looks terrific. Really nice job!!!   :sausage::yahoo:


----------



## grit (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks I am really getting hooked on this whole smoking thing.


----------



## biggqwesty (Sep 9, 2014)

Right. That looks amazing.. 
Have just booked that in for Saturday night with the missus..


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Sep 9, 2014)

It gets addicting that's for sure.  As you get better and you feel more confident you can't help but want to try new things.  It opens up an entire new world of cooking.  Good Luck!!!  Thumbs Up


----------



## grit (Sep 9, 2014)

BigGQWesty said:


> Right. That looks amazing..
> Have just booked that in for Saturday night with the missus..



Happy smoking and have a good evening with the missus.


----------



## grit (Sep 9, 2014)

5oclocksomewher said:


> It gets addicting that's for sure.  As you get better and you feel more confident you can't help but want to try new things.  It opens up an entire new world of cooking.  Good Luck!!!  Thumbs Up



I got a bucket list just for the smoker at this point.

Summer Sausage
Pepperoni
Nuts
Jerky
Cheese
Habareno
Buht jolokia
Chicken wings
Chicken quarters
A goose
Duck


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Sep 9, 2014)

Lol.  That's awesome. Lotta smoke will be coming from up North.


----------



## biggqwesty (Sep 9, 2014)

Did you use a finish temp or just went with time??


----------



## grit (Sep 9, 2014)

Want to try fish though some random guy I met said it while taint the flavour in my smoker for quite some time afterwards.  Seems doubtful then again I am new


----------



## grit (Sep 10, 2014)

BigGQWesty said:


> Did you use a finish temp or just went with time??


I just went with time, two hours at 275 and it was fully cooked.  I even the thick part in the center I tested, for that guest that always questions the chicken, after a ten minute rest time came up at 165F.  Now for me where the bacon overlapped the part underneath was cooked though lacked the crispness of the outer layer of bacon, myself I am not fond of that softer bacon texture.  Nest time I think I will try over coming the issue by making sure the overlap is on the bottom of the fattie in hopes to crisps more.  Otherwise a quick crisp up on the grill I guess.  AnNy suggestions out there from more experienced fattie smokers?


----------



## grit (Sep 10, 2014)

5oclocksomewher said:


> Lol. That's awesome. Lotta smoke will be coming from up North.










   I will try to make it look I am not burning down the place.


----------



## welshrarebit (Sep 10, 2014)

Grit said:


> I got a bucket list just for the smoker at this point.
> 
> Summer Sausage
> Pepperoni
> ...



How about a turducken? ;)


----------



## biggqwesty (Sep 10, 2014)

Grit said:


> BigGQWesty said:
> 
> 
> > Did you use a finish temp or just went with time??
> ...



Was this done in a pan or on a trivet?


----------



## knifebld (Sep 10, 2014)

Nicely done Grit, I love keeping it simple too!

You are right on with the asparagus, it will be the final touch needed for this awesome fatty!


----------



## grit (Sep 10, 2014)

BigGQWesty said:


> Was this done in a pan or on a trivet?


I put it right straight on the rack with a drip pan down a couple of levels.













010.JPG



__ grit
__ Sep 6, 2014


----------



## grit (Sep 10, 2014)

Welshrarebit said:


> How about a turducken? ;)


Truth be told, long before I ever took to the notion of smoking meats and such, I always wanted to cook up a Fowl De Cochon.


----------



## grit (Sep 10, 2014)

knifebld said:


> Nicely done Grit, I love keeping it simple too!
> 
> You are right on with the asparagus, it will be the final touch needed for this awesome fatty!


The wife also suggested a layer of spinach just recently, so it seems I will be trying this at least twice more.


----------



## dish (Sep 10, 2014)

Now that looks awesome!  I've never tried a CCB fatty before though.  Great idea for my next smoke.  IMO you might want to get a 1.5"x1.5" wooden block to put your probes into instead of using the one that attaches to the grill grate.  Heard they can throw off your CC temp.  Just an idea.













20140312_120831.jpg



__ dish
__ Mar 12, 2014


----------



## grit (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion Dish, that might explain some minor differences I have noticed.  I will give it a try, how do I prevent the wood blocks from smoking?


----------



## driedstick (Sep 10, 2014)

Grit looks great nice job 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## crscopenhagen (Oct 4, 2014)

My first fattys...
1. Provolone cheese, red peppers, garlic and spinach
2. Chicken Fajitas with cheese and a flour tortilla 

They were EPIC













image.jpg



__ crscopenhagen
__ Oct 4, 2014


















image.jpg



__ crscopenhagen
__ Oct 4, 2014


















image.jpg



__ crscopenhagen
__ Oct 4, 2014


















image.jpg



__ crscopenhagen
__ Oct 4, 2014


















image.jpg



__ crscopenhagen
__ Oct 4, 2014


















image.jpg



__ crscopenhagen
__ Oct 4, 2014


















image.jpg



__ crscopenhagen
__ Oct 4, 2014


----------



## grit (Oct 4, 2014)

crscopenhagen said:


> My first fattys...
> 1. Provolone cheese, red peppers, garlic and spinach
> 2. Chicken Fajitas with cheese and a flour tortilla


Those look great, and have given me a few ideas to try out.


----------

